

The Great Facebook Exodus Has Begun - jkuria
http://www.dailydot.com/business/facebook-exodus-losing-users-study-data/

======
AJ007
"Millions of people are leaving Facebook for greener, newer, shinier pastures:
Instagram, smartphone chat apps, Path"

Have they really left Facebook when they just go to something else Facebook
owns?

------
mvkel
If they're basing it on traffic, they have no clue that people are leaving.

These same numbers could just mean their growth rate is slowing (which is way
more plausible, as they have over a billion users at this point).

The only way to get an indication that people are _leaving_ Facebook is to
look at how many users they had last month, and how many they have today. I'm
guessing they have a few million more users today than they did in March...

------
general_failure
Link bait headline - check Quotes sources - check Disclaimer - ding ding ding

We have a great contender on our hands. (It would have been a winner had the
headline been a question like 'Are millions leaving facebook?')

------
autotravis
I'd say it's more of a settling than exodus. Once a grandma is hooked on
facebook, I doubt she's going to leave facebook for the hipster effect like
others are doing.

~~~
r00fus
She may stay as an MAU, but will she represent as strongly on the DAUs?

------
dominic_cocch
One month of data is hardly enough to call it an exodus. This seems like a
link bait headline.

